

Why don't more police cars have video cameras? (2006) - MikeCapone
http://reason.com/archives/2010/03/25/why-dont-more-cops-go-to-the-v

======
jrockway
I assume that the watchers don't want to be watched. If you do something bad,
and it's his-word-against-yours, the consequences are minimal. If you do
something bad, and there's a video of you doing it, that's the end of your
career.

I don't buy the "it's too expensive" argument. Considering how much money law
enforcement puts into busting pot users, I think they can afford a few cameras
if they really wanted to. But cameras are more beneficial to the public than
to the police, and the police are writing the checks, so...

~~~
thwarted
_But cameras are more beneficial to the public than to the police, and the
police are writing the checks, so..._

It's sad that we've gotten away from "To Serve and Protect" as a mindset. We'd
be better off if public employees remembered that they are employees of the
public. Really, it's the public that is writing those checks through tax
dollars, the public just isn't interesting enough in watching the watchers.

------
_delirium
The $2,500 to $10,000 per car figure doesn't surprise me, but does seem like
it could be brought down. A webcam with a suction cup would be better than no
video camera, and is <$500. Surely there is an $1000 solution that's
acceptable?

My guess is that they're pricing Police Car Camera Systems, which is probably
a market with very few, highly priced suppliers.

~~~
JshWright
I've seen this phenomenon on display in the fire service. Somehow the exact
same axe you can buy for $20 at your local hardware store costs 5-6 times as
much...

~~~
patio11
Nobody in local government has an incentive for keeping their costs down. On
the contrary, budgets are a sign of your personal authority, and cutting
budgets is a sign of neglecting your priorities. ("My opponent slashed the
funds available to save your wives and children from grizzly demise in a fire
by 84%!" "But it was the same axe!" "SLASHED THE FUNDING!")

------
JshWright
Cops in my area have cameras on their dash, cameras on their tasers, and audio
recording devices on their person. (Taser-cams can make for some pretty
hilarious video...)

